# Chuck Berry has died



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Sad news, the original bad boy of rock music has died, age 90.  An absolute legend, songwriter, guitarist, philanderer, you name it - he started it all. The inspiration for many a band - probably most notably the Rolling Stones. 

RIP Chuck.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Very influential and a favourite of mine when I was in my early teens, going through a R&R period of my life  RIP Chuck.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 19, 2017)

My Ding a Ling! That's what I remember of Chuck! RIP


----------



## grovesy (Mar 19, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> My Ding a Ling! That's what I remember of Chuck! RIP


None of the reports i have seen have mentioned that one.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 19, 2017)

This is one of the people I had thought had already gone years ago!

I wonder when they are going to bury Berry?!

Right, after those two insensitive remarks, I'd like to say I liked his music. RIP Mr Berry.

Although, on second thoughts RWLRM. Rest With Loud Rock Music!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> My Ding a Ling! That's what I remember of Chuck! RIP


That was one of the things that caused Mary Whitehouse to have kittens!  For that alone, Chuck Berry deserves plaudits. (I hate "moralists" and others who reckon they know better than others how those others should live their lives.)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

Very sad news


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2017)

I said Gosh too - assuming that he must have already been deceased.  

We'll just all have to remember him, when we have no particular place to go.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

I have only just found that Dave Brubeck, one of the greatest jazz keyboardists and the grandfather of progressive rock (he popularised the idea of eldritch time signatures; 5/4 isn't that weird, or uncommon in classical music, but some of his others (such as 9/8) were), died on December 5, 2012!  Pity I missed this at the time, but he was 91 (and was a jazz musician for over 50 years), so had a good run...


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> The inspiration for many a band - probably most notably the Rolling Stones.


Surely he was also a huge influence to The Beatles, themselves the most influential rock band of all time? "Back in the USSR" was a nod to Berry's "Back in the USA", as well as being a good imitation of surf rock.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2017)

To look at, I much preferred Dave (Berry).  ('The Crying Game' and 'Um Um Um Um Um', covering Major Lance's version - neither were great hits and I never understood why not)  Still love Brubeck's 'Take 5'  @robert@fm


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 21, 2017)

So, now the only real rock & rollers left are Fats Domino & Little Richard.  Cliff Richard doesn't count.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 21, 2017)

Aye, but Little Richard has God on his side!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2017)

I hadn't realised Chuck and I share the same birthday - he was 32 on the day I was born 

I still laugh when I read that Cliff Richard was supposed to be Britain's answer to Elvis!   I actually saw Cliff and the Shadows in 1964.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 21, 2017)

It won't be the same now watching Back To The Future 1. RIP Mr Berry.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> It won't be the same now watching Back To The Future 1. RIP Mr Berry.


It's your cousin Marvin Berry.  You know that new sound you were looking for?  Well listen to this!


----------

